

Justine Musk: Extremely successful people - coding4all
https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-be-as-great-as-Bill-Gates-Steve-Jobs-Elon-Musk-Richard-Branson?share=1

======
ilurk
I was surprised that someone who never had any entrepreneurial activities was
able to give such — to what seemed to me anyway — sharp observations on the
matter. On the other hand she probably soaked up a lot from Elon Musk and the
fact she is also a writer also helps.

